# Υλικά Ηλεκτρονικών > Λογισμικά Σχεδίασης >  >  MICROSIM EVALUATION 8

## tracential

Γνωρίζει κανείς το συγκεκριμένο πρόγραμμα για εξωμοίωση ηλεκτρονικών κυκλωμάτων στον Η/Υ ;

----------


## leosedf

Μεταφέρθηκε από λάθος κατηγορία.

----------


## tracential



----------


## tracential

επειδή δεν γνωρίζω και πολλά για το πρόγραμμα το συγκεκριμένο ξέρει κάνεις τα υλικά του παραπάνω κυκλώματος σε τι βιβλιοθήκες μπορώ να τα βρω;

----------

